# 300 gallon Rubbermaid stock tank



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everyone I'm trying to find a 300 gallon Rubbermaid stock tank I called Aartknapp but no luck any Leeds would be awesome I want it for my ray breeders thanks in advance


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

You can try Home Hardware, that is where we got our stock 180gal it isn't a rubbermaid, but a tuff one. They did have to pre order it. Its for our turtle.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Ipu in burnaby has one.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Otter Co-Op had them last fall when I was out to see Lourie.
264st & Fraser Highway I think.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

How much is the 180g one, may I ask ?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have seen the 300g Rubbermaid one for as low as 179$ us but I have also seen them for 289$ can so I really don't know


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> I have seen the 300g Rubbermaid one for as low as 179$ us but I have also seen them for 289$ can so I really don't know


Skrick,
We have a 300 in BBY, we are selling it for $349.99, it was used for a few days at a sporting event but is brand new. The regular price on this is $549, they have gone through the roof in pricing over the last year.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

otter co-op = 148 & Fraser hwy.... just so you don't drive by it. 
I built the Aldergrove credit union across the street... Don't know why anyone needed to know that


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

PM sent IPU


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Fansons said:


> How much is the 180g one, may I ask ?


We paid $200 for ours, and I am VERY pleased with it, just set it up last sat, so our turtle isn't too pleased yet with her new home!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> We paid $200 for ours, and I am VERY pleased with it, just set it up last sat, so our turtle isn't too pleased yet with her new home!


cool, when my turtle outgrows his tank i'll get a stock tank like yours for him. Do you keep it in the garage though?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> cool, when my turtle outgrows his tank i'll get a stock tank like yours for him. Do you keep it in the garage though?


No the pond and all her other tanks have been in the house. The pond is in the basement.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> cool, when my turtle outgrows his tank i'll get a stock tank like yours for him. Do you keep it in the garage though?


No the pond is in our basement. The first tank she was in when she was very little was a 75 gal, that was in my sons room, then she went into a 135 which was in the basement, then she went into the pond.

I'll try to post pics of her move.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Uh oh. A indoor pond bob, your lady is going to kick you out. Lol, cool idea though. Are all the rays going in it? I call dibs on your 180g if your selling it.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol I have a spare room in the basement that is not used I'm going to put the the preggo one in with the male when she's done the ones up top are starting to show interest now too so see what happens I might sell it yeah so I can get a bigger one


----------

